# Rhubarb,Rhubarb,Rhubarb !



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

I was looking on web about health things on Rhubarb,  Good source vit C, High in Diatary Fibre, Low in Sodium & Saturated fat.  & the best = Good food to prevent Heart disease & is thought to prevent DIABETES


----------



## LeeLee (May 19, 2013)

Such a pity that I only find it palatable cooked with real sugar, crumble made with real butter and oodles of creamy custard!


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

I allways cook with sweetner. & just eat it by itself   GOOD for you that way


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2013)

Recently introduced to rhubarb at work was one of those foods i thought nope im never gonna try, its currently on the dessert menu as rhubarb and pear crumble but I tryed it in its solid form.


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2013)

It's usually apple and rhubarb here. Yumm.


----------



## Redkite (May 19, 2013)

I LOVE rhubarb!  An amazing plant all round.  Though I believe all other parts (leaves, roots, etc.) are toxic


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2013)

Redkite said:


> I LOVE rhubarb!  An amazing plant all round.  Though I believe all other parts (leaves, roots, etc.) are toxic



yikes!
*falls to floor*


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

Dont put leafs in pie Steff            Real benifits for us with big "D"


----------



## Highlander (May 19, 2013)

We had rhubarb crumble - with custard the other night.   Rhubarb was from the garden, it was delicious


----------



## Austin Mini (May 19, 2013)

Rhubarb the only food never to be served in hospital, for some reason, still there you go more for me then.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

Have a look on web. It is good for heart & diabetes.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 20, 2013)

I also just recently made my first ever crumble last week, managed two large portions form the 20 odd sticks my brother harvested from his garden.......

Loved it.......


----------



## rossie (May 20, 2013)

*Growing rhurbarb*

I grow rhurbab and gooseberries in pots......my favourite food....i grew up on a farm until iwas 24 years old and love growing my fruit...i am very lucky living in Cornwall as i can go fruit pickng close where i live


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2013)

Even better if you can grow it yourself - so you get the benefit of a bit of exercise digging, soil preparation, before eventually going out to pick it and eat it very fresh 

We make up crumbles with apple / rhubarb or blackberry / apple, and freeze in take away foil trays, which can be taken straight from freezer to oven, then ready after about 45 mins. Then, it's up to anyone eating to decide whether / how much cream / custard to have. No sugar in fruit layer, but add orange peel if available.


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2013)

I made a pan yesterday.  Just added sweetner & simmered for while.    Lovely out the garden !


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2013)

Have a look at web about Rhubarb & diabetes/ heart probs


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 5, 2015)

Shoots coming out of ground  Like a kid at Xmas


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 5, 2015)

Very good for Diabetics


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2015)

My (Spanish) vet loves it. He even went on a rhubarb-based holiday near Dewsbury - he visited a rhubarb farm and even bought rhubarb plants back as souvenirs. He's also a fab vet!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2015)

Bloden said:


> My (Spanish) vet loves it. He even went on a rhubarb-based holiday near Dewsbury - he visited a rhubarb farm and even bought rhubarb plants back as souvenirs. He's also a fab vet!



Ah, my old stamping-ground - the rhubarb country of the West Riding!


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2015)

I used to grow Sweet Cicely, which is a slightly aniseedy herb similar to angelica. if you stew your rhubarb with some sweet cicely leaves, it makes the rhubarb taste sweeter without adding sugar or sweetener. Trouble is, it used to seed itself all over the garden,  (I suppose I should have dead headed it) so I didn't bring any with me when we moved house.


----------



## banjo (Mar 5, 2015)

Love my rhubarb = in any form


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> I used to grow Sweet Cicely, which is a slightly aniseedy herb similar to angelica. if you stew your rhubarb with some sweet cicely leaves, it makes the rhubarb taste sweeter without adding sugar or sweetener. Trouble is, it used to seed itself all over the garden,  (I suppose I should have dead headed it) so I didn't bring any with me when we moved house.



That's good to know - I looove rhubarb.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Ah, my old stamping-ground - the rhubarb country of the West Riding!



I knew nothing about it til José María told me...and my mum's a Yorkshire lass.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 6, 2015)

The Rhubarb Triangle it's called Alan !

My Godmother used to make Rhubarb & Ginger also Rhubarb and Sultana, jam.  Scrummy.

My mom used to do R & S crumble cos you use less actual sugar in the fruit part then.

Am gobsmacked anyone adult saying they made their first crumble - it's what you get your kids to make as an intro to proper cookery, when they are not old enough to cope with pastry yet!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes TW I can remember making that in "Home Economics" !   Cookery in normal crack & I got a "B" grade.


----------



## yorksman (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't tell me you missed the Wakefield Festival of Food Drink and Rhubarb?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine in the garden is showing signs of life  Shoots appearing


----------



## grovesy (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is shooting up too, I was thinking it had not survived the winter. I can see more and more through the day!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2015)

It tastes nice to grow your own ! Does it not Grovesy


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

Love easter time in the garden. Lots of shoot appearing


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2015)

Had my first oot the garden the other nt & big pan on now


----------

